# little blotchies



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Looked in the pit this arvo and saw a baby blotch sunning, looked some more and found several others.Savage little suckers and they woofed straight into to their beef and vege kitecat and mashed banana.Its always good to see the cute little buggers.Womas4me i havent tryed to extract any imformation yet,but we in the east have our own methods of making them talk.! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

:lol: try again to post pic


----------



## lutzd (Feb 23, 2005)

Congrats, oldfella! Not only are they nice lizzies, bnut you managed to post a pic! ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

:lol: Its nuthn lutzd ime a techno demon baby!!! :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Try another and see what happens.


----------



## Dicco (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice one oldfella, they highlands or lowlands?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 23, 2005)

Cute little guys oldfella and obviously typical blueys, pigs as soon as they are born....LOL


----------



## peterescue (Feb 23, 2005)

They are blue mts variety by the looks. Got the 2 little redsw spot on the head.


----------



## Springherp (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey there oldfella, if those are Blue Mtns form and you're planning on selling some, let me know... thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

yeh guys they are the nsw or highlands alpine or whatever.They vary in colour and pattern as juvs and intensify in colour as they grow.The colour varies from pink to orange to red.Some of my adults have red dots and splotches through the orange and pink one male red orange head and face and pink blotches.Probably go up for sale on weekend,pickup only,think my pm working.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Deffinately different . i havn't seen anything close to them before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Try and post a pic of male adult multi col red and pink hes a reall warhorse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry fellas ime no hix with a camera,another of him and one of his little girlfriends. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

don't spose u cud circle where they are?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

:lol: Almost need a circle hey liberated!! :lol: Have to haul m out next time or magnify the pic whatever they sought of look like blotched gex.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

:twisted: put some effort into hauling these adults out for ya liberty hope you like the pics :lol: crapped all over me! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

3 normal alpines pink and light orange.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

final shot of war horse.


----------

